# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  American toad question

## Deku

is it true that in the wild they only live a year? a website i went to said so... as well that they last 30 years in captivity .. so would i have a chance at finding young ones?

----------


## Xavier

They most likely live a year or two, that's why toads and other amphibians produce large amounts of eggs, so some survive to grow up. It would be easy to find young toads, you just have to wait until the spring/summer rains, and go to recently filled ponds and try to collect spawn, tadpoles, or recent morphs

----------


## Deku

> They most likely live a year or two, that's why toads and other amphibians produce large amounts of eggs, so some survive to grow up. It would be easy to find young toads, you just have to wait until the spring/summer rains, and go to recently filled ponds and try to collect spawn, tadpoles, or recent morphs


soo that would increase my chances in geting young females?

----------


## Xavier

It would increase your chances of finding young toadlets, but there's no way to tell their gender when they're that small. Here were my Fowler's toadlets, so you can get a gist of how small they were:

----------


## Deku

gggggg


> It would increase your chances of finding young toadlets, but there's no way to tell their gender when they're that small. Here were my Fowler's toadlets, so you can get a gist of how small they were:


those look cute. im thinking of buying them from carolina bio so i can take em to vets

----------


## Xavier

I suggest that too  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

> I suggest that too


im thinking of buying the fowlers from kingsnake... i only want girls because apparently males dont fare well in captivity.. or so i read.... sides girls dont sing

----------


## Deku

nvm she cant promise gender and she only takes paypal... i abhor paypal...

----------


## Xavier

> im thinking of buying the fowlers from kingsnake... i only want girls because apparently males dont fare well in captivity.. or so i read.... sides girls dont sing


I can tell you that's myth, I owned a adult male Fowler's toad for 5 years before he moved on. In all that time, he only called 3 times, and only when there were spring thunderstorms

----------


## Xavier

> nvm she cant promise gender and she only takes paypal... i abhor paypal...


Well what you could do, is get them, but buy a large amount and rehome all the males on here. You could PM members such as Kueluck and AlanLynch to see if they have any toads available

----------


## Deku

> I can tell you that's myth, I owned a adult male Fowler's toad for 5 years before he moved on. In all that time, he only called 3 times, and only when there were spring thunderstorms


i once had a male american that i took care of he also lasted like 2 years but to be fair i never did take him to the vet to get de-paratised (yes i just made that word up lol)... He called constantly... And the other male i had lasted 3 years and did the same with the calling and mate with a gravid female.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

> Well what you could do, is get them, but buy a large amount and rehome all the males on here. You could PM members such as Kueluck and AlanLynch to see if they have any toads available


It's 10 dollars a toad and she doesn't accept anything other than paypal, check or money order all which i hate. I am thinking of going for carolina bio. They can guarantee me some females and different colors. I want atleast one red phase. I just love those. Do you think i could house 6 toads in a 36x18x18? Also ive seen them take pinkies. Could that be nutritious?  Would they be able to sell me some?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Deku

I like this color.         http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsoc...cantoad001.JPG and this http://www.californiaherps.com/nonca...smtn407amp.jpg  especially the first one

----------


## Xavier

> It's 10 dollars a toad and she doesn't accept anything other than paypal, check or money order all which i hate. I am thinking of going for carolina bio. They can guarantee me some females and different colors. I want atleast one red phase. I just love those. Do you think i could house 6 toads in a 36x18x18? Also ive seen them take pinkies. Could that be nutritious?  Would they be able to sell me some?


Yes, they should be fine in a 50 gallon, which is the same dimensions you mentioned. Pinky mice should be occasional, as they are hard to digest, frogs and toads can't really ingest and digest bones well

----------


## Xavier

> I like this color.         http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsoc...cantoad001.JPG and this http://www.californiaherps.com/nonca...smtn407amp.jpg  especially the first one


Yeah, I had found one, but I fed him something too large and he died. This was my Orange morph (He would have grown to look like the one in the first picture):

----------


## Deku

> Yes, they should be fine in a 50 gallon, which is the same dimensions you mentioned. Pinky mice should be occasional, as they are hard to digest, frogs and toads can't really ingest and digest bones well


So how do they get their vitamins and calcium?

----------


## Deku

> Yeah, I had found one, but I fed him something too large and he died. This was my Orange morph (He would have grown to look like the one in the first picture):


Nice!! Now if i can only find that as a female. Do you have them in your area? You should sell some t o me.

----------


## Xavier

> So how do they get their vitamins and calcium?


Either by UVB, (Best option) Gut loading their food, (Feeding the prey food) or by dusting it

----------


## Deku

> Either by UVB, (Best option) Gut loading their food, (Feeding the prey food) or by dusting it


ill take dusting then

----------


## Xavier

> Nice!! Now if i can only find that as a female. Do you have them in your area? You should sell some t o me.



Sorry man, I'm not in the US right now, we've moved to Jordan. We may come back though, I'll update you if I can get some for you

----------


## Deku

> Sorry man, I'm not in the US right now, we've moved to Jordan. We may come back though, I'll update you if I can get some for you


where is that? anyway how much is a vet visit for 6 toads? and for de-parasiting them ?

----------


## Deku

also my sibling bought me a bufo viridis 10 years ago.. was shy and died within a week. are they normally shy and frail or was it the store?

----------


## Deku

i also like the california toads. any info on them? lifespan, size, personality , care?

----------


## Xavier

> where is that? anyway how much is a vet visit for 6 toads? and for de-parasiting them ?


Jordan is a country in the Middle east, it's right next to Israel. I don't know, it depends on the vet, some are decent and some are really expensive

----------


## Xavier

> also my sibling bought me a bufo viridis 10 years ago.. was shy and died within a week. are they normally shy and frail or was it the store?


Petstore, most Bufo species are very hardy in captivity, it's the same way newts are sick and typically die after being purchased from a petstore

----------


## Xavier

> i also like the california toads. any info on them? lifespan, size, personality , care?


I doubt you're going to find California toads, they are never offered for sale, you'd have to PM someone who lives in their range to collect some for you

----------


## Deku

> Jordan is a country in the Middle east, it's right next to Israel. I don't know, it depends on the vet, some are decent and some are really expensive


how do i find the best and cheapest?

----------


## Deku

> Petstore, most Bufo species are very hardy in captivity, it's the same way newts are sick and typically die after being purchased from a petstore


darn.

----------


## Deku

> I doubt you're going to find California toads, they are never offered for sale, you'd have to PM someone who lives in their range to collect some for you


who though? what about westerns? or woodhouse? i just wanted something thats big, native and not the sonoran desert toad...

----------


## Xavier

> how do i find the best and cheapest?


You could browse reviews and PM other members about it, but I honestly don't really know

----------


## Xavier

> darn.


I know, it would be better if it wasn't so stressful on the animals, they get exported from where they live, shipped a long distance, kept either in a petstore, or kept in a dealer, which means they could be forced to be shipped again, to a petstore or owner, and before they get to the owner, they're forced to live in inadequate conditions, many of which don't survive to make it to that or the owner

----------


## Xavier

> who though? what about westerns? or woodhouse? i just wanted something thats big, native and not the sonoran desert toad...


Members such as Strider18, AdvythAF, or PM other members on our sister forum Caudata.org. What about the Western Green Toad? They're small, but they're native, and good captives. Here's some links to them: http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.p...122&de=1121179

----------


## Deku

> You could browse reviews and PM other members about it, but I honestly don't really know


ill make a thread later

----------


## Deku

> Members such as Strider18, AdvythAF, or PM other members on our sister forum Caudata.org. What about the Western Green Toad? They're small, but they're native, and good captives. Here's some links to them: http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.p...122&de=1121179


i wanted something that can max out at 5inches. i like really warty toads. not the smooth ones

----------


## JButera

> how do i find the best and cheapest?


 Seriously I'd skip the vet visit. It's additional stress for the toad and most likely money wasted. The people on this forum know more about toads than most vets do. If you're really worried about intestinal worms Google Panacur® Then search for a site that can tell you the proper dosage.

----------

Deku

----------


## Deku

i just wanted to get them treated for all parasites. not very sure how to do it either.. im not confident enough to give meds to them......wish i could just get them parasite free...ps. might go for cane toads

----------

